# hmmm...



## Team_Subspace (Dec 19, 2010)

i was wondering if there is a free program that lets me design a simple 3d model of a building...


----------



## mameks (Dec 19, 2010)

Anim8or's quite good.


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks this helps a lot


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 19, 2010)

I suggest Blender





3D open source Designing program. Has a game engine in it. Animation. Does lots . Think Maya for the poor man.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 20, 2010)

Blender's not easy to learn if you've never done 3D modeling before.

Google Sketchup is made to be easy to use to model buildings and such, but if you want to render and such as well then yeah Anim8or's an easier package that has more.


----------



## mameks (Dec 20, 2010)

Talking of...I haven't used Anim8or in a while...
Also, how is v0.97 still only in Beta


----------



## Rydian (Dec 20, 2010)

The guy hasn't done anything since then.


----------



## mameks (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah it's kinda disappointing, I liked the program.


----------



## nutella (Dec 20, 2010)

Google SketchUp is piss easy to learn and using the V-ray renders plugin, you can do your renders there as well. I would suggest that first because even though people call it basic, you can still do pretty cool shit with it if you wanted to. Highly recommended.

Sample of my work with little experience (sorry, couldn't find the raw renders, these are photoshopped a little):



Spoiler











It's very easy. Try it.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 20, 2010)

Blenders easy to learn. The design aspect of it anyway,  Beta is alittle Bit iffy considering everythings changed with it. 

Blenders superb (aslong as you dont get the beta) apart from the fact theres plenty of online tutorials on youtube. Its well documented and you can come up with some decent 3D models. 
I suppose it depends on what you want the model for exactly. 

If its something important. Then id invest your time in blender. If its something quick and little then go for one of the other programs.


----------

